# The Horn of Gondor - Fan Film



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 26, 2020)

Just found this a couple days ago.


CL


----------



## Halasían (Sep 27, 2020)

This isn't a bad production! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 27, 2020)

Halasían said:


> This isn't a bad production! Thanks for sharing!


Welcome!!


CL


----------



## Halasían (Sep 29, 2020)

I think the visuals and scenery was wonderful. I do think they could have added a bit more to the other messengers falling and more of the meeting with the Rhovanians. A little too much was spent on the injuries to the horse and stretching it's death. The look of the Easterlings was alright but they made them a bit too 'orcish' for my liking. And as with all dubbed movies. I don't think the English does it any favours. Still, a wonderfull watch.


----------

